

Dispelling the myth of not enough diversity in games - craigjb
https://medium.com/@DanielVavra/dispelling-the-myth-of-not-enough-diversity-in-games-7b66cde9bbeb

======
dudul
Good post. Especially love to see someone who actually experienced communism
first-hand make the parallel with progressives' behavior.

~~~
_pius
_Especially love to see someone who actually experienced communism first-hand
make the parallel with progressives ' behavior._

There's not much of a parallel. Calling on game makers to make more diverse
games is the essence of free market capitalism — consumers driving change with
their words and dollars.

~~~
dudul
I was referring to the end of the first part of the article.

